# My boxarts.



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

Well ive been doing this since October 2007 so i would like you to show my works.
(Click the Pics to enlarge)


----------



## Nerdii (May 31, 2009)

I like Mario Jones!!!

BTW, How do you do a 'gradient' effect in text like on the Mario Jones title name??


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

Nerdii said:
			
		

> I like Mario Jones!!!
> 
> BTW, How do you do a 'gradient' effect in text like on the Mario Jones title name??


I typed out the text and then i double clicked the text layer then i clicked Gradient overlay.
Than i was just fucking around with things. =P


----------



## CorruptedAngel (May 31, 2009)

these are really great, the Mario one looks very cheesy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but otherwise they all look very professional


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> these are really great, the Mario one looks very cheesy


Lol thats the whole point.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 31, 2009)

Great Job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great box arts


----------



## Joey90 (May 31, 2009)

ment should be meant (MGS4 box)

'split into 30-40 episodes there will be more wille you continue...'
Assuming that is meant to be will, there is some punctuation missing here. Possibly:

'split into 30-40 episodes. There will be more, will you continue?'


But they look good (possibly excluding Mario Jones...)


----------



## Hop2089 (May 31, 2009)

Mario Jones is the best of the boxart.  It also has Youtube poop possibilities lolz.


----------



## Rayder (May 31, 2009)

They look just as good as commercial boxarts.  Good job!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> ment should be meant (MGS4 box)
> 
> 'split into 30-40 episodes there will be more wille you continue...'
> Assuming that is meant to be will, there is some punctuation missing here. Possibly:
> ...


It's actuelly supposed to be "While". But i havn't touch these boxes in over a year so yeah....


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice! I like them all.


----------



## Ice Cold (Jun 3, 2009)

Your Dark Knight art is very well done.  Looks professional.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow they're really really good ^^


----------

